

New cheap cloud from Kimsufi (Ovh) - pkirk
http://kimsufi.co.uk/cloud/
For those who do not know: OVH is a cheap French provider, and Kimsufi is the brand for their economic server&#38;service line.<p>This morning I received the newsletter (I use them for a couple of project) showing this new cloud service called miniCloud: the price starts from 0.01€/hr.<p>Another news is the lowered price for the lowest server: Celeron D/215/220 now at 14.99€/mo from 19.99€/mo. (I still have a plan, now gone, @ 29.99€/mo)<p>I linked the .co.uk but there are also .fr .it, etc.
======
MikeW
I can't speak for their Cloud offering, but I have been using their Kimsufi
Large (2.6GHZ) dedicated servers for around a year.

It's renewal time next week and my plan is to stick with them and drop my
Slicehost.

Pros: \- Pricing is great. Hardware performs well. The value for money is far
better than anything I can get in my own country. \- Most countries now have
local sales/support teams so you can deal with a friendly local representative
and they will deal with France and Octave. \- They're very fast with getting
new Linux distros prepped for their manager system.

Downsides: \- Routes from your ISP to OVH may not be optimal. I've seen
reports from people here complaining of routes going right around Europe the
long way, from various ISPs. \- Pulling a large file from Novell to my Slice
in the US I was getting around 2MB/sec but to OVH it was just a few hundred
K/sec. Decide the value of bandwidth and where your customers are. \- I've had
an unexplained reboot that I haven't been able to track down. It didn't bother
me enough to track it down with support. \- The Manager user interface seemed
to be a machine translation from French into English. Quite often the
statements made no sense at all. This has improved quite a lot within the last
12 months though.

I've had more positives with them than negatives. Their Kimsufi dedicated
offering suits me well and I'm incredibly impressed at how Octave has grown
the company

------
pierrefar
So what is Ovh's reputation as a host? Anyone use them? Any problems?

The prices are amazingly cheap, so might be worth trying them just because it
won't cost much.

~~~
madflo
I've been using the MiniCloud service for a few weeks during the beta (the
service was then offered) and for a few days as a paying customer.

Well... everything is working pretty smoothly. I'm using their manager to
upgrade/downgrade my host's RAM on a daily basis, as I'm using the cloud as a
pre-production server for a webapp. The manager UI is quite ugly, to say the
least, but sufficient to start/stop and upgrade/downgrade the virtual host.

I did not had to ask for help from the support team so I cannot offer any
advice on them.

~~~
dtf
I don't quite understand that page. What does 8GHz mean? Would these nodes be
suitable for compute-intensive work (eg ray-tracing)?

~~~
madflo
That's 4 cores running at 2Ghz each. I agree that the 8Ghz notation is quite
confusing.

------
cl3m
1 month = 730.484398 hour

730.484398 * 0.01 UK£ = 10.6570369 U.S. dollars

------
paraschopra
>you can not send emails (you can receive them).

Seems like a deal-killer to me.

~~~
mahmud
Not at all. If you're using email as notification, move your MTA to another
port, or use something else.

~~~
loup-vaillant
Not being a spammer doesn't mean you don't want to send your e-mail from a
machine that you control. If you want to do just that, a closed smtp port _is_
a deal breaker.

If you're happy to have Google send your e-mail for you, or control another
machine that does that job, you're not in the same situation, of course.

------
ptm
Is this for UK customers only ?

<https://www.ovh.co.uk/order/mcloud.cgi>

~~~
_Lemon_
The .co.uk site is, they only sell to some EU countries.

You can see a full list of their languages and sites at the top here:
<https://www.ovh.co.uk/managerv3/login.pl>

